# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Ku jane forumistet?

## pranvera bica

Cudi!Me ben shume pershtypje kjo heshtje dhe kjo braktisje e ketij forumi...pse? Ku jane ato ditet plot gjalleri te ketij forumi qe vinim nga puna te lodhur dhe pa u futur ketu nuk rrinim dhe flinim dot? Dar_di cfare ndodh? :i ngrysur:

----------

Dar_di (15-04-2016),Lulke (22-08-2015),MijnWonder (15-10-2015),{A_N_G_E_L_69} (10-01-2016)

----------


## Wrangler

Periudhe pushimesh teta Vera.

----------

Lulke (22-08-2015),pranvera bica (22-08-2015)

----------


## xhori

jane  me pushime teta vera, edhe ata qe jane  ca te  futen  me ketu  sa  hap faqen gjen pacavuret e  albos

----------

drague (22-08-2015),goldian (30-10-2015),pranvera bica (22-08-2015),shitesi (09-07-2016)

----------


## pranvera bica

Ashtu qofte  Xhori dhe Wrangler...cdo njeri ka mendimet e tij dhe le te shkruaje si do ...haha!

----------

Lulke (22-08-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Mua ky forum me pelqen i qete dhe plot postime qe nuk lodhe kurre ti lexosh por fatkeqesisht shum pelqejn dallavere te faqeve te reja ske ci ben
Kot nuk thon mendja mendjes nuk i ngjan !! :shkelje syri: 

I pershendes gjith miqt e mi qe njoha ne kte forum, qofshin mire kudo qe jan !

----------

Albela (19-03-2016),nurie dika (05-11-2015),pranvera bica (22-08-2015),{A_N_G_E_L_69} (10-01-2016)

----------


## toni54

oj teta po ne pushime ishim....

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015),pranvera bica (22-08-2015)

----------


## pranvera bica

> oj teta po ne pushime ishim....


Po he mo biri i tetes ,ku ishe si kaloveee haha!

----------


## Neteorm

Problemet sa vine e shtohen ekonomia gjithashtu, e eshte veshtire qe njerezit te kene kohen edhe per forum...

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015),pranvera bica (23-08-2015)

----------


## dielli1

...nje pjese e konsiderueshme kan ikur ne frontet e luftes ne siri,irak,egjipt,jemen,libi,avganistan eytj etj,ka edhe te tjere qe jane neper pushime....

----------

nurie dika (05-11-2015),pranvera bica (23-08-2015)

----------


## Akuamarini

Ne protesta jan shkuar 
Shqiperi-Kosove

----------

pranvera bica (23-08-2015)

----------


## Wrangler

Ç'është kjo protestë se nuk kemi dëgjuar gjë ne..?

----------

pranvera bica (23-08-2015)

----------


## B.A.D B.O.Y

Ne rruge ....

----------


## Brari

un ketu jam.

----------

martini1984 (14-10-2015)

----------


## Prudence

ka rene kriza dhe knej.


sa hyn, vetem tema fetare. hop, dal  :buzeqeshje: 

klm

----------


## par

"tek ca shkurre e ca gure" thonte cekja I beratit tek " me pushime ne itali"

----------

Albela (19-03-2016),nurie dika (05-11-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Pak postime behen ktu Prudence ka te drejte po per mua eshte i mire ky forum se sjam aktive ne asnje faqe tjeter dhe ate pak kohe qe me ngel hyj shkembej dy fjale dhe dal. :shkelje syri: 

I pershendes dhe vleresoj sidomos ata /ato qe jan antaresuar qe mbi 10 vite me pare dhe vazhdojne e hapin kte faqe akoma .
Respecte !!!
Forumet nuk jan me detyrim kush ka kohe Hyn troket dhe del ..mund te Hysh dhe vetem per te lexuar . 
Kalofshit mire kudo qe jeni miq.

----------

Ereza (29-10-2015)

----------


## Ereza

edhe un ju pershendes . shum pak po shkruajn se u ba si forum fetar per fat te keq  :xx:

----------


## Vinjol

po   ktu  o  ktu  jam  
por  me shume   mbahem  per    chatist  sesa  forumist  
pamvaresisht  se  kam qene  nji  nga    te  paret  fare  qe   jam regjistruar  ketu  sdi  i  sajti  kam qene  ne  30  personat e  pare   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

mir ini o? 

si ju kam o byrazera e birazere? 

poezia vrima ka mbrritur ne forum`?

----------

Kryeplaku (10-02-2016)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Vinjol, sna ndahet  shpirti  nga ktu jo. Po kan ikur ato vite ku e gdhinim ne main deri ne oren 6 te mjesit

----------

